# Anyone plan on playing COD: Advanced Warfare?



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)

So I guess COD: Advanced Warfare will be out within a couple weeks.
Anyone plan on playing it? I haven't pre ordered it yet but I just might.


----------



## Striking Gold (Oct 25, 2014)

CoD was a ww2 game, it has progressively become the worst game in history.


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 26, 2014)

Striking Gold said:


> CoD was a ww2 game, it has progressively become the worst game in history.


Why I haven't pre ordered yet. ;D
Bo2 to Ghosts, I saw a major change happen and hated the new system where you earn coins for stuff.
It took away a huge part of the fun trying to do little achievements like drop shot for example. I don't like the new system.
But I might still play it, not sure yet. Its lame how any goals you want to do for icons or whatever you have to have that goal active.


----------



## weedenhanced (Oct 26, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> So I guess COD: Advanced Warfare will be out within a couple weeks.
> Anyone plan on playing it? I haven't pre ordered it yet but I just might.


Iam play it man one xbox 1 but iam looking forward to fable legends


----------



## entertainer1224 (Oct 28, 2014)

I have it pre-ordered like the last 6 games in the franchise. I expect it to have a bunch of changes in mp as sledgehammer has been working on it, but only time will tell if it'd the worst one yet. Lol


----------



## butsack (Oct 28, 2014)

CoD is my least favorite shooter of all time

That being said the new one looks pretty sweet. However I would rather play hello kitty island adventure than any of the previous cod titles.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 1, 2014)

I enjoyed the first versions of CoD on PC


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 4, 2014)

I kind of miss DoD: Day of Defeat, not source but the one before that. I think its still around even but not as popular. I wasn't too happy with cod: Ghosts.
So far I've only seen good comments about cod: Advanced Warfare. Now I'm kinda wishing I would have pre ordered, but I still haven't bothered to order as it is.


----------



## entertainer1224 (Nov 4, 2014)

I picked up my preorder yesterday and spent the day smoking and playing the campain. It's alright. The exo is cool but changes in the story. Mp is cool but my controller sucks and wigs out on me. Over all I can't say whether it's better then ghosts or not.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't care for AW, wtf is the deal with zombies being a dlc? Developers are getting greedy.. ghost is much better imo... knew I should have just waited for far cry 4


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 7, 2014)

I feel disappointed in almost every game I buy these days.


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 7, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> I feel disappointed in almost every game I buy these days.


haha, that's about how I'm feeling too. I think it was just last year I bought cod: Ghosts and that other fps game that was just released around the same time I'm thinking BF4 or whatever # it was. I liked Ghosts more than the other game but didn't really enjoy either one. I'm not that good at games as it is, but then when I do play it also makes me feel like I've been ripped off too when some hacker gets on some of these fps games. I won some money at a casino and built a new PC I even splurged and picked up a titan video card. But now I feel like this was just a major waste. I pretty much suck at games and don't seem to be improving. As of late I've just been playing Blacklight Retribution. I mostly just play when I get bored or when I'm burned out on other stuff. While on the subject of entertainment and being disappointed with things, I've also been really let down with most of the movies that have been coming out recently. I can recall a year or two back I was still into binge renting movies. Picking up like 3-4 at a time every week or so from Redbox or wherever. But now, pffft I'm lucky if there is even one good movie to release each month that I'm interested in and it's been this way for some time now. I guess I need to pick up some new hobbies as I get older.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 7, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> haha, that's about how I'm feeling too. I think it was just last year I bought cod: Ghosts and that other fps game that was just released around the same time I'm thinking BF4 or whatever # it was. I liked Ghosts more than the other game but didn't really enjoy either one. I'm not that good at games as it is, but then when I do play it also makes me feel like I've been ripped off too when some hacker gets on some of these fps games. I won some money at a casino and built a new PC I even splurged and picked up a titan video card. But now I feel like this was just a major waste. I pretty much suck at games and don't seem to be improving. As of late I've just been playing Blacklight Retribution. I mostly just play when I get bored or when I'm burned out on other stuff. While on the subject of entertainment and being disappointed with things, I've also been really let down with most of the movies that have been coming out recently. I can recall a year or two back I was still into binge renting movies. Picking up like 3-4 at a time every week or so from Redbox or wherever. But now, pffft I'm lucky if there is even one good movie to release each month that I'm interested in and it's been this way for some time now. I guess I need to pick up some new hobbies as I get older.


worst movie I have ever seen in my life "sex tape" , everything is just a rehash now and no new information. It is like smoking straight ash to the dome.


----------

